# Constipated professionals



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

either that or "ff's Doyle ,you better drive,Ive got capri cramp"









2 of em gone now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You wouldn't think that with regular cereals in the 70s and all that roughage treatment.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

One of the best intro's & themes ever:


----------

